# Stansburys still on fire! "Sunset shot"



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

I took this from my back porch this winter.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Stansburys still on fire!*

cool pic! i really like sunsets, too.. and long walks on the beach, and puppies, and, oh wait wrong website. but seriously, good work. ill see what i can dig up in my pics. i probably dont have any that good, but we'll see..


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

The stansbury's are a beautiful range I make sure to look at them every day. Ridge let me know when you're going to be ready for some scouting.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

If you want to help me landscape my yard, I could be ready alot sooner.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

If you buy the beer I'll come and watch you landscape your yard!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That is a really good shot! What kind of camera do you have?


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Sunset pics huh?


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

> Sunset pics huh?


 what, you're too "manly" to appreciate nature?


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

who ever said anything about being too "manly"? I was actually deciding which sunset pic of mine I was gonna post. I never claimed to be "manly" just like to do things that most girls miss out on, not my fault :wink:


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

k well in that case, sorry. i just figured that coming form a girl, it sounded a little sarcastic when you commented about guys liking sunsets. lets see what you got. its good to hear that there are some girls out there who notice and appreciate nature. my wife never notices the things that i think are neat, or unique in nature, and then she makes fun of me, and says oh, cute, you would notice something like that.


----------



## girlsfishtoo (Feb 5, 2008)

Its all good. I was raised in the country side of life and grew up respecting nature and love being outdoors. I have so many outdoors pics it isnt even funny!

[attachment=1:3f776xqp]resize1.jpg[/attachment:3f776xqp][attachment=0:3f776xqp]resize2.jpg[/attachment:3f776xqp]


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Plenty more where those came from.


----------

